
Making a Fast Curry: Push/Enter vs. Eval/Apply [video] - hieronymusN
http://paperswelove.org/2015/video/jason-ganetsky-fast-curry/
======
gabesullice
I was really hoping for a quick and easy chicken tikka masala.

~~~
dguaraglia
There's quick and easy, and there's delicious. Making curries is not that hard
though, I've found the BBC's Food website to be an excellent source for
recipes:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/chickentikkamasala_73305](http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/chickentikkamasala_73305)

